# Personalized license plates for advertising



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I'm just wondering if anyone other than myself uses their license plate for advertising, and what is it (if I may ask). Mine is "GTPLOWD", for "Get Plowed By The Best". Thanks Davepayup


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

Mine is TURF GUY get a lot of remarks about them. Have had them for a few years and will continue to have them.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Mine says MR PLOW but it's covered by my salt spreader


----------



## automd (Oct 7, 2005)

mine say AUTO MD because i'm also an auto mechanic


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*plate*

My plate reads : PROWRKZ


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

If you tow a trailer, around here, you have to get a commercial plate... My bro tried getting a plate a few years back that said BJ4Ride. It went through the SOS, it took about 2 weeks until they caught it and sent him a letter. I thought it was funny as heck. lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

On my 2003 Ram I've got "We Mow". 

I haven't figured out what I'm going to put on my 2005. I think something along the lines of the "getplowd" and put "GetMowd" We can only have 7 letters here.


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Green Mountain has GRN MTN if I remember right... Haven't seen his truck in a while..


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Plow Meister said:


> Mine says MR PLOW but it's covered by my salt spreader


LOL! I know that was one of the most memorable episodes there was. Guests Adam West, AND Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

We have only two trucks and our plan in the spring is to get PPM 1 and PPM 2 on them. Nothing funny.... but we thought it would look ok. 

I saw one today that was LANDSCAP.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

mine on the new truck shortly. MOW4FOD mow for food.


----------



## sam c (Jan 5, 2001)

I have CGLS-1 & CGLS-2 (Countryside Gardening & Landscape) on the trucks and YD&GDN (yard & garden) on my closed trailer. I've had vanity plates on everything I've owned for the last 20 years. They are great conversation starters. Guess what (65MPALA) is on


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

Lawn Care, don't you have to have a cap on a pickup in NY if you have custom plates? My buddy has HUNTNY on his F-250 and he got hasseled constantly till he but a god famned cap on his truck


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

i've got snonice on mine


----------



## snow4Dough (Dec 1, 2005)

I have two.

PLWBSNS and ISALTEM

Working on # 3


----------

